# CFB Playoffs



## Tmpr111 (Nov 18, 2018)

Assuming Clemson and Notre Dame are in... who gets in if Ohio State beats Michigan and UGA beats AL?  I personally think UGA and AL both get in if it’s close, or Okla.  I just can’t see putting Ohio State in after the beatdown (that’s putting it lightly) by Purdue and skating by others.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2018)

Ohio State sucks. it's all about Clemson and Bama


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Ohio State sucks. it's all about Clemson and Bama



Are you talking about the Clemson that almost got beat by Texas A&M.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2018)

don't see Georgia get there Charlie sorry


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 18, 2018)

The Georgia lost to lsu was a bad one.  I have not really seen a lot of improvement in Georgia since that one game.and you really have not played anybody since LSU when y'all got exposed that's really how simple it is


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2018)

Pfft! The Citadel exposed Bama! Dawgs are in and they’ll let Bama in after the Dawgs beat them easily in the SECCG. I think ND and Clemscum take the other two slots.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2018)

pfttttt. monday dawgsux. go tek for quack?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> pfttttt. monday dawgsux. go tek for quack?


 and yes I'm changing diapers. this little girl needs to go to bed and let me sleep. ?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2018)

but I wouldn't have it any other way. ? my baby girl is a blessing to me. God is good


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> The Georgia lost to lsu was a bad one.  I have not really seen a lot of improvement in Georgia since that one game.and you really have not played anybody since LSU when y'all got exposed that's really how simple it is



Other than LSU, who has Bama played?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2018)

there is a 49 point differential between the Bama victory and the Georgia loss


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2018)

Who has Georgia played.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2018)

I'd like to see the top 4 right now in the playoffs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2018)

But under your circumstances Bama and Uga would round out the top 4


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2018)

No way a one loss non conference champ Bama gets left out.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2018)

Bama would probably get in over Uga even if the Dogs won the Sec


----------



## antharper (Nov 19, 2018)

What if Auburn and Ga beat Bamer , if I remember correctly Auburn beat them last season !


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2018)

antharper said:


> What if Auburn and Ga beat Bamer , if I remember correctly Auburn beat them last season !


Yep. It could happen but it's not likely. Dawg fans are talking like they've beat tech already. Loose to Ga tech and the sec championship game doesn't matter


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Ohio State sucks. it's all about Clemson and Bama


Clemsons not all that either. They've benefited by playing in a conference worse than the sec. if that's even possible


----------



## bullgator (Nov 19, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Clemsons not all that either. They've benefited by playing in a conference worse than the sec. if that's even possible


Yep, you’d have to go all the way down to the Big10 to find a worse conference


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Yep, you’d have to go all the way down to the Big10 to find a worse conference


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Who has Georgia played.


You could say the Same for MI or OSU,,,,


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2018)

ALABAma will get in even if they lose to UGA (they won't)


----------



## trad bow (Nov 19, 2018)

Look at rpi ratings. That will clear up strength of schedule debate. None of the top six are a standout.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. It could happen but it's not likely. Dawg fans are talking like they've beat tech already. Loose to Ga tech and the sec championship game doesn't matter


Guth put the bottle up. We are ready for tek! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

Throwback said:


> ALABAma will get in even if they lose to UGA (they will))



^^THIS^^!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Who has Georgia played.




Bama played the Citadel and went into half time tied with Bama.. They even trolled Bama for it! 

WE BEAT BAMA! 

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...-alabama-college-football-twitter/2038747002/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

And to think that UGA can't beat Bama is plain dumb.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 19, 2018)

Who has Georgia played, 3 top 10 teams in a row and went 2-1. I'd say that's pretty good. Not to mention we derailed those 2 teams dreams and hopes.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And to think that UGA can't beat Bama is plain dumb.




Well they didn't beat bama last year with chubb and Michel and they haven't beaten them since 2007 so....

But I would LIKE for UGA to win the SECCG but it alone won't keep bama out of the top 4


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And to think that UGA can't beat Bama is plain dumb.


Can anyone say Wager?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Cleveland vs Bama?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Cleveland vs Bama?



Cleveland by 65+


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cleveland by 65+


? ? ? ?,I'd say just the opposite,,,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,I'd say just the opposite,,,,



???

You think Bama could beat an NFL team?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> 
> You think Bama could beat an NFL team?



Tua would have a broken leg and maybe a broken back all in the same play. He would be slung around like a rag doll! And that's a fact!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> 
> You think Bama could beat an NFL team?


Yeah,,,,dah,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tua would have a broken leg and maybe a broken back all in the same play. He would be slung around like a rag doll! And that's a fact!




Not to mention we all know Saban couldn't compete with coaching at the NFL level.. Another Fact!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tua would have a broken leg and maybe a broken back all in the same play. He would be slung around like a rag doll! And that's a fact!


Against Cleveland?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 19, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Other than LSU, who has Bama played?


Texas A&M almost beat Clems son


----------



## bullgator (Nov 19, 2018)

I don’t see two SEC teams going this year. Bama was given a gift last year and I don’t see the committee doing it again. Bama knows they have to take care of business this year or they don’t play for the championship. Either Georgia or Bama goes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Against Cleveland?




Against ANY NFL team. Thinking ANY college team would compete with an NFL team is silly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I don’t see two SEC teams going this year. Bama was given a gift last year and I don’t see the committee doing it again. Bama knows they have to take care of business this year or they don’t play for the championship. Either Georgia or Bama goes.




Go DAWGS taking Bama to the wood shed!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS taking Bama to the wood shed!


? ? ? ?,,,,wager,,,,


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not to mention we all know Saban couldn't compete with coaching at the NFL level.. Another Fact!


Where are talking about the NFL got to do with it ? Five rings in nine years and when was Georgia a National Champion ? Dwags may beat bama but what will be their excuse if they dont? I dont know. Bama might get beat. But if they dont what will be the excuse this TIME?


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go DAWGS taking Bama to the wood shed!


I'm easy,12pk of RR or PBRs


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Where are talking about the NFL got to do with it ?



Just another FACT that was pointing towards Bama not being able to beat an NFL team. 

Nothing to do with anything else.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> ? Dwags may beat bama but what will be their excuse if they dont? I dont know. Bama might get beat. But if they dont what will be the excuse this TIME?


Dawgs lost to a better team. And not an officiating crew.

What's Bama's excuse going to be if the Dawgs do win. They still need to be in the CFP's?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Against Cleveland?


Yes


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Bama is definitely the best team in the nation,,,,Roll Tide,,,,


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs lost to a better team. And not an officiating crew.
> 
> What's Bama's excuse going to be if the Dawgs do win. They still need to be in the CFP's?


There will not be an excuse. The thing that all of us in the SEC need to remember is that everybody except the folks in Georgia and Alabama want to see the SEC fail. Most want Notre Dame to be the wiinner in the CFB playoffs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Bama is definitely the best team in the nation,,,,Roll Tide,,,,



On paper.. Too bad that doesn't mean ANYTHING once the game starts. That's the beauty of college football!


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> ???
> 
> You think Bama could beat an NFL team?


He really does


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> On paper.. Too bad that doesn't mean ANYTHING once the game starts. That's the beauty of college football!


They are better teams "on paper" but that's not where the games are played. tOSU put up 700 yards of offense and Haskins had 6 td's but that was all over shadowed by our defense that couldn't stop a mediocre running back and almost let ANOTHER mid tier team beat us. I've only found paper to be good for one thing and I'm in the porta Jon bout to use some


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I don’t see two SEC teams going this year. Bama was given a gift last year and I don’t see the committee doing it again. Bama knows they have to take care of business this year or they don’t play for the championship. Either Georgia or Bama goes.


Nope. If Georgia wins the sec championship game they both go. Unless Michigan wins out. If OSU wins the big 10 and Georgia beats Bama. OSU gets another new years6 bowl while Bama and Ga play for the natty


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2018)

Of course IF grasshoppers carried .45's the birds wouldn't mess with them


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> He really does


I do,,,,definitely could whoop OSU and MI,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Of course IF grasshoppers carried .45's the birds wouldn't mess with them


? ? ? ?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Who has Georgia played, 3 top 10 teams in a row and went 2-1. I'd say that's pretty good. Not to mention we derailed those 2 teams dreams and hopes.


Who? The only team in the top 10 Georgia played is LSU and we all know how that ended


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Why do birds fly upside down over Columbus?,Ohio that is,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Of course IF grasshoppers carried .45's the birds wouldn't mess with them



Actually if grasshoppers could carry .45's they would be bigger than birds and birds would be on their menu.

And UGA's thugs can carry a .45 just as easily as Bama's Thugs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I don’t see two SEC teams going this year. Bama was given a gift last year and I don’t see the committee doing it again. Bama knows they have to take care of business this year or they don’t play for the championship. Either Georgia or Bama goes.


not when the dogsux lose to tek.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> not when the dogsux lose to tek.



I would be more worried about Auburn. Especially since the last 18 years has Auburn in the victory column 10 times and Bama only has 8. UGA has 14 of 18..

Just sayin...
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I would be more worried about Auburn. Especially since the last 18 years has Auburn in the victory column 10 times and Bama only has 8. UGA has 14 of 18..
> 
> Just sayin...
> GO DAWGS!



please. just go shoot something?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> please. just go shoot something?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> not when the dogsux lose to tek.



All I'm saying is the button bucks better watch out after Saturday's game

May not be one left in all of Ga


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dawgs lost to a better team. And not an officiating crew.
> 
> What's Bama's excuse going to be if the Dawgs do win. They still need to be in the CFP's?


Probably but Bama has got have the committee on their side to make that happen


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 19, 2018)

UGA is in when Muschamp beats clemson saturday.. just saying!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 19, 2018)

If Michigan blows out tOsu and Bama loses to Uga...who makes the playoff?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 19, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> Who has Georgia played.



I have not said the Played anybody. My point was Alabama has played one team and that is LSU. But Florida beat them too.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 19, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Probably but Bama has got have the committee on their side to make that happen


I thought the committee and the refs were a package deal?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Nov 19, 2018)

I do think it’s fair to say that Bama has been carrying the SEC for years now.  Heavy wagon.  It’d be nice if the east could represent one year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Probably but Bama has got have the committee on their side to make that happen


So if Bama loses the SEC Championship, they deserve a free trip in?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 19, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> So if Bama loses the SEC Championship, they deserve a free trip in?


What right do you have that no one else does? 5 of 9?


How many of those were handed to Saban? His reign is coming to an end! Hail Kirby!!

You Bammers know it!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Who? The only team in the top 10 Georgia played is LSU and we all know how that ended


UF was #9 when they played. Has OSU played a top 10 team?


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> What right do you have that no one else does? 5 of 9?
> 
> 
> How many of those were handed to Saban? His reign is coming to an end! Hail Kirby!!
> ...


Your right and Kirby went to the SABAN school of coaching for eight years. A Georgia Practice looks like an Alabama practice. Finally after almost 40 years of Georgia'sand its  failed coaching staff, the school has found a coach . Its about time is all I can say.  Georgia has only two Championship titles. Last year they won the SEC championship and 1980 the National Championship. This is Disgraceful ,enough said. The Dawgs deserve better and they should get it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

king killer delete said:


> Your right and Kirby went to the SABAN school of coaching for eight years. A Georgia Practice looks like an Alabama practice. Finally after almost 40 years of Georgia'sand its  failed coaching staff, the school has found a coach . Its about time is all I can say.  Georgia has only two Championship titles. Last year they won the SEC championship and 1980 the National Championship. This is Disgraceful ,enough said. The Dawgs deserve better and they should get it.



And we're quite grateful to have a BullDawg leading the Bulldawgs! What better man to represent the school than to have one that played here.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And we're quite grateful to have a BullDawg leading the Bulldawgs! What better man to represent the school than to have one that played here.


And you should be . I think Georgia will be great maybe this year maybe not but its coming. I just hope they quit choking when it counts.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

bullgator said:


> UF was #9 when they played. Has OSU played a top 10 team?


When they playedWhat counts is where they are after this week. Florida doesn't even deserve to be in the top 25


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Florida doesn't even deserve to be in the top 25



And Ohio State doesn't belong in the top 20....


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Ohio State doesn't belong in the top 20....


That's Fer sure,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> That's Fer sure,,,,




Urban is having the season he deserves. Hopefully it's putting a strain on his heart and he has to retire for a 2nd time.

The season looks a lot like the one he had when he lied and quit on Florida.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Ohio State doesn't belong in the top 20....


Why is that. They've got 1 loss, the number #3 offense and probably the heisman winner. 10th is a fair spot for them to be ranked now. If they beat Michigan they'll be top 5.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Why is that. They've got 1 loss, the number #3 offense and probably the heisman winner. 10th is a fair spot for them to be ranked now. If they beat Michigan they'll be top 5.



The loss (spanking) was to an unranked team. And had to go to overtime to win last weekend against ANOTHER unranked team. Ohio State is not that good.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> If they beat Michigan they'll be top 5.




I'm a Michigan Fan this week!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm a Michigan Fan this week!


I gave OSU the edge this week,only cause they're at home,,,,but MI isn't any good either,,,,IU almost beat them,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> I gave OSU the edge this week,only cause they're at home,,,,but MI isn't any good either,,,,IU almost beat them,,,,



If we're being honest the only 2 teams that really matter are Clemson and UGA.. Everyone else is playing for participation trophies..


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> If we're being honest the only 2 teams that really matter are Clemson and UGA.. Everyone else is playing for participation trophies..


Bama?Roll Tide,,,,best team in the nation,,,,by far,,,,


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2018)

We need a small expansion. A good one loss team is about to be left out of the playoffs and playing Ucf


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> We need a small expansion. A good one loss team is about to be left out of the playoffs and playing Ucf




Look at the bright side, they'll get what they want when they play Bama.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> Bama?Roll Tide,,,,best team in the nation,,,,by far,,,,




That'll be decided next week during the SEC Championship.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Nov 20, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> We need a small expansion. A good one loss team is about to be left out of the playoffs and playing Ucf



That team (whomever it it’ll be), has to find a way to not sleep one week out of year to such inferior competition.  You can’t be manhandled like OSU was by a Purdue (and Iowa in 17’) and then complain about being left out.  Regardless if two SEC teams get in or not.  And Notre Dame being allowed to stay independent, yet get the Christmas bonus is a while other issue in itself.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> That team (whomever it it’ll be), has to find a way to not sleep one week out of year to such inferior competition.  You can’t be manhandled like OSU was by a Purdue (and Iowa in 17’) and then complain about being left out.  Regardless if two SEC teams get in or not.  And Notre Dame being allowed to stay independent, yet get the Christmas bonus is a while other issue in itself.


Bucks had 2 losses last year as big10 champs is why they got left out of the playoff. A 1 loss big10 champ is in this year. If the dawgs can beat Tech and then manage to beat Bama, we'll see Bama AND Georgia in the playoff again. PAC 12 is toast and a 2 loss big 12 champ doesn't make it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Bucks had 2 losses last year as big10 champs is why they got left out of the playoff. A 1 loss big10 champ is in this year. If the dawgs can beat Tech and then manage to beat Bama, we'll see Bama AND Georgia in the playoff again. PAC 12 is toast and a 2 loss big 12 champ doesn't make it




Bama has no business in the CFP if they lose to UGA. Period.

They had no business in it last year. But poor ol Saban cried like a little school girl and his buddies gave him a pass. If you don't win your conference you have no business getting in.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama has no business in the CFP if they lose to UGA. Period.


You think Bama is gonna lose to the Dawgs,unlikely,,,,


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> You think Bama is gonna lose to the Dawgs,unlikely,,,,




I do. Bama is beatable. Very beatable. It's just going to take someone to cram the ball down their throat like Citadel did.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Bucks had 2 losses last year as big10 champs is why they got left out of the playoff. A 1 loss big10 champ is in this year. If the dawgs can beat Tech and then manage to beat Bama, we'll see Bama AND Georgia in the playoff again. PAC 12 is toast and a 2 loss big 12 champ doesn't make it



Well let's see here. That puts 5 teams in 4 slots. Who you gonna leave out to make this scenario happen?  An undefeated Clemson or an undefeated ND? WHEN Georgia beats Bama it ASSUMING OSU wins out and Clemson and ND win out it will then be a choice between Bama and OSU for the 4th spot. Both will have negatives in this scenario.

Bama will have a loss in the SECCG to a team that is in and not be a Conference Champion. Will the Committee want to schedule a rematch will be the question? 

OSU will be a 12-1 Conference Champion with a BAD loss to Purdue, an UNDERwhelming team at best, and they have looked less than stellar in several other games this year.

It will boil down to HOW did Bama lose the Georgia? A close game likely gets Bama in over OSU.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 20, 2018)

I love threads like this. Everybody talks smack and nobody says anything intelligible.


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 20, 2018)

Where would the fun be otherwise?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bama has no business in the CFP if they lose to UGA. Period.
> 
> They had no business in it last year. But poor ol Saban cried like a little school girl and his buddies gave him a pass. If you don't win your conference you have no business getting in.



So bama loss to UGA is out but OSU loss to Purdue is in?  Sir, are you ok?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> So bama loss to UGA is out but OSU loss to Purdue is in?  Sir, are you ok?



If OSU wins their conference they should be in over a team that didn't. How is it fair for another team that doesn't win their conference or heck, not even play in the conference title game get into the CFP's?

Isn't the point of college football to win your conference before looking anywhere else?


----------



## Tmpr111 (Nov 20, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> If OSU wins their conference they should be in over a team that didn't. How is it fair for another team that doesn't win their conference or heck, not even play in the conference title game get into the CFP's?
> 
> Isn't the point of college football to win your conference before looking anywhere else?



B/c a loss (beat down) from Purdue is not the same as a loss or beat down to UGA.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> When they playedWhat counts is where they are after this week. Florida doesn't even deserve to be in the top 25


This isn’t the bedroom so please don’t stop short. Answer the second part about the top 10 teams the bucknuts have played..........?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

bullgator said:


> This isn’t the bedroom so please don’t stop short. Answer the second part about the top 10 teams the bucknuts have played..........?


I never said anything about the bucks playing top 10 teams. I do believe penn state was top 10 "when we played them"


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I love threads like this. Everybody talks smack and nobody says anything intelligible.




especilly you lying idjit dogsuxs?. bama gonna kill yall?


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2018)

slayergonna be wearing that special avatar till next season. ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 20, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> slayergonna be wearing that special avatar till next season. ?



Yep, going to look something like this..







And read 2018! GO DAWGS!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> They've got 1 loss, the number #3 offense and *probably the heisman winner.*


LOL. Sorry, Tua takes this in a landslide.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> LOL. Sorry, Tua takes this in a landslide.


You need to look at the numbers. Tua will finish 3rd or 4th in the  vote


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You need to look at the numbers. Tua will finish 3rd or 4th in the  vote


Which numbers should I be looking at? I found this, and they don't even project Haskins in the top 5. 

http://www.espn.com/college-football/heisman/


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2018)

Vegas agrees with me too. But hey, they at least have Haskins at #4. 

https://247sports.com/LongFormArtic...ma-Michigan-Ohio-State-124976871/#124976871_6


----------



## DAWG1419 (Nov 21, 2018)

This is how it should be.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 21, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> This is how it should be.


I like it


----------



## Coenen (Nov 21, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Who has Georgia played, 3 top 10 teams in a row and went 2-1. I'd say that's pretty good. Not to mention we derailed those 2 teams dreams and hopes.


Considering that Bama handled the "1" in that equation and it was no contest, it might be better to say, "All of our goals are in front of us. Right now we're focused on Georgia Tech."


----------



## Throwback (Nov 21, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You need to look at the numbers. Tua will finish 3rd or 4th in the  vote



the hiesman is as much about politics as anything else. Tua will get it. anyone else is kidding themselves.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 21, 2018)

Throwback said:


> the hiesman is as much about politics as anything else. Tua will get it. anyone else is kidding themselves.


I still ain't figured out how Guth thinks Tua finishes 4th in the Heisman race.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 21, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> So if Bama loses the SEC Championship, they deserve a free trip in?


No I’m my opinion shouldn’t have been in last year.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I still ain't figured out how Guth thinks Tua finishes 4th in the Heisman race.


Where did I say that? Tua hasn't put up the numbers that several other QB's have.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 22, 2018)

The heisman is supposed to go to the best college football player. It's not a popularity contest


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Where did I say that? Tua hasn't put up the numbers that several other QB's have.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> The heisman is supposed to go to the best college football player. It's not a popularity contest



Really? Where you been? It’s been a popularity contest for a WHILE now.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Really? Where you been? It’s been a popularity contest for a WHILE now.


Oh. I konw. Like the year they gave it to Henry instead of zeke Elliot. Where is Henry now?


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 22, 2018)

I’m BAAACKKkk?.   Alright, since nobody is making any sense, let’s make even less sense.  What about a 1 loss WSU who ends up being the PAC-12 Conference Champion?  Their only loss would be by 3 points in a come from behind win for USC.  And they will have beaten Utah twice, UW, Oregon, and Stanford.  How can you possibly put OSU in front of them if OSU were to win the conference?  Imagine what’s going to happen if you have a 1 loss UGA SEC Champion, a 1 loss Bama, a 1 loss UM or OSU, an undefeated ND and Clemson and UCF, and a 1 loss WSU and OU?  Complete CHAOS!!!  I hope it happens so they are forced to go to an 8 team playoff, like they should have done in the first place.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2018)

Jetjockey said:


> I’m BAAACKKkk?.   Alright, since nobody is making any sense, let’s make even less sense.  What about a 1 loss WSU who ends up being the PAC-12 Conference Champion?  Their only loss would be by 3 points in a come from behind win for USC.  And they will have beaten Utah twice, UW, Oregon, and Stanford.  How can you possibly put OSU in front of them if OSU were to win the conference?  Imagine what’s going to happen if you have a 1 loss UGA SEC Champion, a 1 loss Bama, a 1 loss UM or OSU, an undefeated ND and Clemson and UCF, and a 1 loss WSU and OU?  Complete CHAOS!!!  I hope it happens so they are forced to go to an 8 team playoff, like they should have done in the first place.



Who?


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 22, 2018)

Everybody is playing for 2nd.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Oh. I konw. Like the year they gave it to Henry instead of zeke Elliot. Where is Henry now?


I think you meant "instead of Christian McCaffrey". He had like 1200 more yards than Henry or Zeke. He was the most literal definition of what should be a Heisman candidate and winner.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 22, 2018)

Jetjockey said:


> I hope it happens so they are forced to go to an 8 team playoff, like they should have done in the first place.


I thought the 4 team bracket was in the contract for the next 6+ years? They cannot be "forced" to do anything.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I think you meant "instead of Christian McCaffrey". He had like 1200 more yards than Henry or Zeke. He was the most literal definition of what should be a Heisman candidate and winner.


 i disagree. henry put bama on his back that season and bama won the natty.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 22, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> i disagree. henry put bama on his back that season and bama won the natty.


That didnt make him the best player in college football.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 22, 2018)

Jetjockey said:


> I’m BAAACKKkk?.   Alright, since nobody is making any sense, let’s make even less sense.  What about a 1 loss WSU who ends up being the PAC-12 Conference Champion?  Their only loss would be by 3 points in a come from behind win for USC.  And they will have beaten Utah twice, UW, Oregon, and Stanford.  How can you possibly put OSU in front of them if OSU were to win the conference?  Imagine what’s going to happen if you have a 1 loss UGA SEC Champion, a 1 loss Bama, a 1 loss UM or OSU, an undefeated ND and Clemson and UCF, and a 1 loss WSU and OU?  Complete CHAOS!!!  I hope it happens so they are forced to go to an 8 team playoff, like they should have done in the first place.


Washington State should definitely get more respect in that situation.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 22, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> The heisman is supposed to go to the best college football player. It's not a popularity contest


----------



## Throwback (Nov 22, 2018)

if they go to an 8 team playoff they still wont go the "conference champion' route. No room for politics.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 22, 2018)

Throwback said:


> if they go to an 8 team playoff they still wont go the "conference champion' route. No room for politics.


If they go to 8 teams there will still be people griping about it not being enough.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 22, 2018)

imagine a year that neither Alabama, Notre Dame, Ohio State, USC, nor Penn State--- being in the "playoff"

WE CAN'T HAVE THAT!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 23, 2018)

Daily Bama is about to get throat punched by Kirby!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Throwback said:


> imagine a year that neither Alabama, Notre Dame, Ohio State, USC, nor Penn State--- being in the "playoff"
> 
> WE CAN'T HAVE THAT!


You forgot MI,,,,


----------



## bullgator (Nov 23, 2018)

I can tell you with confidence that neither Oklahoma or West Virginia should be in the playoffs. Neither team has anything resembling a defense. Oklahoma’s safeties stand flat footed until the receiver runs by them . Do they have DB coaches? Half the SEC teams could beat them.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 24, 2018)

bullgator said:


> I can tell you with confidence that neither Oklahoma or West Virginia should be in the playoffs. Neither team has anything resembling a defense. Oklahoma’s safeties stand flat footed until the receiver runs by them . Do they have DB coaches? Half the SEC teams could beat them.


Which half?


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 24, 2018)

Washington state is out.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 24, 2018)

I was sweating the Oklahoma game


----------



## bullgator (Nov 24, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Which half?


The middle half


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2018)

fireman1501 said:


> UGA is in when Muschamp beats clemson saturday.. just saying!!



You should join in the avatar bet thread. Those Clemson boys are looking for a gamecock to step up


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 24, 2018)

Jetjockey said:


> I’m BAAACKKkk?.   Alright, since nobody is making any sense, let’s make even less sense.  What about a 1 loss WSU who ends up being the PAC-12 Conference Champion?  Their only loss would be by 3 points in a come from behind win for USC.  And they will have beaten Utah twice, UW, Oregon, and Stanford.  How can you possibly put OSU in front of them if OSU were to win the conference?  Imagine what’s going to happen if you have a 1 loss UGA SEC Champion, a 1 loss Bama, a 1 loss UM or OSU, an undefeated ND and Clemson and UCF, and a 1 loss WSU and OU?  Complete CHAOS!!!  I hope it happens so they are forced to go to an 8 team playoff, like they should have done in the first place.


Well you can count WSU out. See you next year


----------



## bullgator (Nov 24, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Well you can count WSU out. See you next year


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 24, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> You should join in the avatar bet thread. Those Clemson boys are looking for a gamecock to step up


I ain't a gamecock fan but sure aint a over rated clemson fan either. Lol


----------

